# Tracker Grizzly 1648 or 1754?



## rcmay (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I went to BPS today to check out their aluminum boats and I liked what I saw. Do any of you have a Grizzly 1648 or 1754? Id like to get a real world opinion of someone who has actually used one or both of these boat. I am looking at the 2010 model, with the flat foor and no exposed ribs through out the boats. Id like to run a 25-40hp tiller with a grab bar, and some sort of flats set up on the boat(if I end up buying it, you guys will see the pictures). So if you have one of these boats, or have been in one, let me know, I have some questions for you.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

Theyre nice boats, but some people think otherwise, mostly because of the weld quality.

I think they're great boats. A weld is a weld :?


----------



## Huntndogs (Feb 14, 2010)

I am running a 2008 1654 and have been very happy. As stated above, the welds look like they were done by a High School welding student, but they have held so far. I would like to see the inside of the new boats with the new rib design. I did my own floor and console and saved a bunch of coin.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2010)

I owned an '05 Tracker PT175, and never had a problem with it. They make good boats. My Lowe rig has the factory installed aluminum floors and I like 'em!


----------



## rcmay (Feb 14, 2010)

here's a pictures of the 1648


----------



## beetlespin (Feb 14, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Hey guys, I went to BPS today to check out their aluminum boats and I liked what I saw. Do any of you have a Grizzly 1648 or 1754? Id like to get a real world opinion of someone who has actually used one or both of these boat. I am looking at the 2010 model, with the flat foor and no exposed ribs through out the boats. Id like to run a 25-40hp tiller with a grab bar, and some sort of flats set up on the boat(if I end up buying it, you guys will see the pictures). So if you have one of these boats, or have been in one, let me know, I have some questions for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



I have the 1860 which I purchased before they started putting in the flat flat floors so I needed to get the kit and do it myself. I also added the console kit and some seats. 

The welds do look crappy but I have not had any issues. You will love the stability of the flat bottom but will get a pounding in rough water.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey beetle did you put those carpet chunks on the front deck to protect your reels? Seems like a great idea


----------



## beetlespin (Feb 14, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Hey beetle did you put those carpet chunks on the front deck to protect your reels? Seems like a great idea



Yes, they were getting pretty banged up but I really don't want to carpet the entire boat. Easier that using reel covers.


----------



## TrackerTom (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 1654sc and it is fantastic. They did get a bad rap when they first started doing welded hulls but seem t have it sorted out now. I bought the last year of the 1654 and feel the 54 bottom adds a lot in stability. Pm me if you want and I would be willing to discuss over the phone.


----------



## rcmay (Feb 15, 2010)

TrackerTom, where are you located?


----------



## whodat88 (Feb 16, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Hey guys, I went to BPS today to check out their aluminum boats and I liked what I saw. Do any of you have a Grizzly 1648 or 1754? Id like to get a real world opinion of someone who has actually used one or both of these boat. I am looking at the 2010 model, with the flat foor and no exposed ribs through out the boats. Id like to run a 25-40hp tiller with a grab bar, and some sort of flats set up on the boat(if I end up buying it, you guys will see the pictures). So if you have one of these boats, or have been in one, let me know, I have some questions for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


I have a 2009 Grizzly 1548 and it has been a great boat. It has exxposed ribs but I put my own floor in. I can remove it and place it back in at will. It is a very strong and stable boat. I have yet to have any trouble with it. I have made some thoer modifications to it and I am in the process of comming up with an idea to put an anchoring system on the bow of the boat. If anybody has any ideas please let me know.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Ta5teless (Feb 20, 2010)

I owned a 2001 1648 and decked it out and never had an issue with it! Worked great for me. Was offered too much money for it and sadly sold it. I just purchased a bigger ModV to replace it. Crestliner 1870.... Will be posting pics as I go along...


----------



## peabody (Jun 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=123490#p123490 said:


> rcmay » 14 Feb 2010, 08:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonder ? can u get side console on one of these ?


----------



## overboard (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a 2006 1654 FB GRIZZLEY! I put a floor in it and some other mods. I like the stability of the 54" bottom.


----------



## overboard (Jun 9, 2013)

In response to "whodat88"
This is what I did to mount a Minn Kota Deckhand on the bow.
The aluminum plate is cut to fit inside the TRAC, and double thickness. There is a brace, almost full width, under the middle and across the back of this mini deck. 
For strength I used angle against the top, then a piece of flat aluminum down to angle on the bottom, which rests on the factory deck. I installed STOPS in the TRAC so it couldn't move back. The middle brace is all riveted, the back plate/brace is screwed on so I can remove it for access. This whole thing is removable and was installed without having to drill any holes.
Don't know if you can do something like this with yours, but may give some ideas. I will also mount a bow mount trolling motor to this.


----------

